

Tell HN: Henry Williams and Startup Tees - brandoncordell

I recently read about a company called Startup Tees. I'm almost positive I read about them on HN not too long ago.<p>They haven't launched a full site yet, so while browsing their current inventory there was no indication of quality (brand of t-shirts, etc). I decided to bite the bullet on a Reddit and a Heroku t-shirt, since they were only $15/ea anyway, I figured I didn't have much to lose.<p>My order was shipped out rather quickly, and arrived even quicker. The t-shirts that arrived were American Apparel (after speaking with Henry via email, not all shirts are American Apparel. Depends on what the start ups send them) and were fantastic quality.<p>Unfortunately the t-shirts were size large, and a bit small for me, so I emailed Henry to see if there were any XL shirts that I could exchange for. Henry was extremely quick with a response and equally as helpful. So much so that I immediately wanted to come on HN and let you guys know how happy I was with my experience with Startup Tees.<p>If anyone is thinking about ordering from them, my advice is to do so! I will definitely be ordering more t-shirts very soon, and probably every round of shirts that they release. If you want to pimp your favorite startups I can't think of many better ways to do so!<p>Thanks! (I really hope this isn't violating any site rules, if it is let me know and I'll take it down)
======
jorde
I really like the idea of selling startup tees. After some googling I think
the url is this one: <https://www.wepay.com/shop/view/263990>

I actually ended up buying a Dropbox tee but I failed with WePay: No way to
choose the size and I only supplied billing address which is completely
different from my shipping address (nope, no form for shipping). The page also
lacks contact information so if anyone happens to know the contact email
please reply to this post.

~~~
hforew
Hey, great feedback. We're building out the site right now. It should be
improved, completed, and formally launched by the end of the week (with
contact info, better shipping info, and permanent url).

Thanks, Henry Williams hforew@gmail.com

------
sillycon
My 2 favorites are the Reddit Jaws and the Reddit Karate Kid shirt. The jaws
one says, "If you watch Jaws backwards, it's a movie about a shark that keeps
throwing up people until they open a beach." The karate one says, "If you
watch The Karate Kid backwards it's about this karate champ who slowly becomes
a pussy and ends up moving back to Jersey." hahah these shirts are great. And
like jorde8 my shipping was surprisingly fast!

~~~
mark65
LOL

